# Antrol Versions



## cowseatmaize

I know these are common, at least the green are. I don't see too many in clear and the brown is the only one I've seen. I'm not saying they aren't out there, just not as common. Anyway I thought I share before I decide to ebay them. It'll be to late after that.

 Edit, 
 forgot to mention each color has different embossing.


----------



## cowseatmaize

forgot the picture. Oops


----------



## madman

hey man, if ya want to get rid of those email me with the price mike


----------



## cowseatmaize

I don't know mike. I'm starting to think I should make you and Warren offers. Remember this?
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/'ANTROL'-ant-killer-bottle-found%25%25%25/m-65741/tm.htm


----------



## madman

hey eric just because if got one doesnt mean i dont want more mike


----------



## cowseatmaize

Don't blame ya, that's why I kept picking them up. I did notice the both yours and Warrens were different. 5 varients of embossing to color. I'm thinking like the commercials dirrected at kids. I have to "collect all 8?" now.


----------



## madman

hey eric thats great id keep them too mike


----------



## whiskeyman

Here's another version:
 Front........


----------



## whiskeyman

Back.....


----------



## whiskeyman

Top......


----------



## bigghouse

2 bad that ones broken
 i have a mosquito repelant somewhere with the label with stuff still in it[:'(]
 anna


----------



## GuntherHess

Not sure that's broken...
 I think those divits in the lip might be part of the baiting scheme?


----------



## whiskeyman

Matt's correct. The three semicircular areas were made that way...
 When I dug the first two, I thought they were broken also, and tossed them behind me....but the 3rd still had a lid and when I unscrewed the lid, I realized they weren't chipped. Never did find those other two I had already re-buried...


----------



## cowseatmaize

That must be the first type I'd think. That I guess makes 6 molds. I got my work cut out for me. 
 Very nice Charlie!


----------



## bigghouse

i wish all the broken tops of bottles i found could be like that[]


 Annnnnnna


----------



## cowseatmaize

Just an update on this. I got one on ebay like whiskeymans and decided to research some more. It appears to be a newer product than I thought, perhaps 70's. I don't know why I cant find more. I did find a cencellation do to non payment of maintinance fees on the product in 2003 or 04.
 Here's a Black Flag Boyle-Midway slant on it.
http://www.blackflag.com/about.php

 1959-88
 http://www.envirostor.dtsc.ca.gov/public/profile_report.asp?global_id=19280491


----------

